# ssh works for roo : other user get abort trap



## olis (Jan 23, 2018)

Somebody have a clue
logs say stack overflow
Freebsd 11.1 and all config same and okay
Using the same shell
OpenSSH-portable 7.1.1.
No quota
This is not the "config" more something is broken


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 23, 2018)

Hardly enough information to even start guessing.

For example: are both users using the same shell, are they using the same authentication scheme, could quota's be in affect on their home directories, what FreeBSD version are you using, and what SSH version is being used (base or Ports), does this happen with IPv4 or IPv6, etc, etc.

Just sharing that something goes wrong is by far enough to try and determine a possible cause.


----------

